# Atlas Metal Working Lathe and Table - $500 (Tracy, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 12, 2018)

https://stockton.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-metal-working-lathe-and/6742164005.html


----------



## talvare (Nov 12, 2018)

Needs a bigger drill chuck.

Ted


----------



## WCraig (Nov 12, 2018)

That is a really slick job of mounting the countershaft and motor under the table.  I wonder if they had to modify the head stock to give clearance for passing the belt downwards.  The electrical work is nice and clean, too.

Incidentally, I've been messing around with "Rollie's Dad's method of alignment" and now I'm wondering about belt tension with the standard setup (countershaft behind).  The tension of the belt could work to twist the top of the headstock away from the operator potentially pulling the axis of rotation out of alignment with the bed.  I guess I need to do a set of measurements comparing belts-tight v. belts-loose.  

Craig


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2018)

The lathe does have a passageway straight down for the belt but few people set them up that way
mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 13, 2018)

talvare said:


> Needs a bigger drill chuck.
> 
> Ted


Hey Ted,
the drill chuck isn't a drill chuck- it's a holder for a starter or generator armature. 
i had one of these chucks and the commutator milling attachment when i owned an Atlas TH-42
the jaws are bronze and they don't hold drills very tightly  (don't ask how i found that out  )


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 13, 2018)

I really like this setup.... It even has a handwheel on the headstock end for tensioning the V-belt....


----------



## talvare (Nov 13, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hey Ted,
> the drill chuck isn't a drill chuck- it's a holder for a starter or generator armature.
> i had one of these chucks and the commutator milling attachment when i owned an Atlas TH-42
> the jaws are bronze and they don't hold drills very tightly  (don't ask how i found that out  )



Thanks for the education Mike. Shows you how much I know 

Ted


----------

